

Direct Action: A Programmers General Strike Against SOPA - timtadh

The world depends on software. We, the world's programmers, write the software. SOPA threatens many things we believe in and care about. Letter writing and traditional means have not worked to stop SOPA. The only alternative is direct action.<p>In the 1960's direction was sitting on buses and swimming in pools. During the industrial revolution it was strikes in front of factories and rail roads. Occupying may get a lot of news coverage but protesters can be removed by force. No one can make us write code. If we stop, no one can do it for us.<p>I call for a General Programmer strike. We should set a day.
======
bowyakka
"If we stop, no one can do it for us." .... India, China, general outsourcing
.....

